# Multiple ER visits



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 28, 2007)

is a patient comes in the ER multiple times on the same date, same dx, but seen by different physicians.. should i use a modifier with the E/M visit ?? also, what is they came in, had a procedure, went home, came back because of complications, and was seen again, then admitted,, would i bill the first Er visit, low level second visit, or post op ?? i think im starting to confuse myself,,


----------



## Cpcnext (Dec 3, 2007)

*multi-visits*

At the hospital where I work we add a 27 modifer to the EM level code and also a GO condition code for the visits.

Hope this helps.


----------

